# What happens When three great musicians from across the world team together to play c



## RachelSmith

The great thing about music is that you can take musicians from all different parts of the world, people who don't know one another's spoken language and put musical arrangements in front of them, and they will perform as one. Music is indeed, a universal language.


----------

